# Help with fuse Box wiring for Talbot Express



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

Has anyone got a wiring diagram for the fuse box on The Talbot Express they can share with me? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wakaday said:


> Has anyone got a wiring diagram for the fuse box on The Talbot Express they can share with me? It would be much appreciated.


Always worth searching the forums first.  See THIS POST.

Dougie.


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks Dougie. However, it was my post and i'm still searching for the connection for this exclusive Brown Wire.


----------

